# Western PA Training



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

WPA covers a lot of territory. If you're in the Pittsburgh area you shouldn't have any problems finding someone regardless of discipline.

Originally being from WPA, I have heard thru the grapevine about a gaited trainer in Crawford County that does *NOT* treat the horses well. I don't have personal experience with him, but I am strictly a trail rider and do my own training, plus I have been gone from PA for a number of years.

It would help others if you would state the discipline you are interested in


----------

